# apache 670



## bobert (Apr 1, 2008)

hi, we are just in the process of changing our adria twin for a autotrail apache :? 670, 05 plate. anyone out there who can advise on the positive/negatives of this model, comments would be really appreciated.many thanks bob.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bob

Had our Apache 670 for 2 1/2 years now and really like it. 

Positives are:-

Garage for 2 bikes + lots of other bits in a body just 6.8 metres.
Separate shower.
Comfy lounge (would recommend adding swivel to drivers seat).
Kitchen pull out extension gives useful extra work surface.
Lots of external lockers for bits and pieces.
Plenty of internal storage space.

Negatives:-

Headroom in over garage bed a little restricted.
Water tanks not the largest available.
Heating is gas only. We take a fan heater for hook up sites.

Any more questions just ask.

Trevor


----------

